# I'm newbie Gentoo (SOLVED)

## sleepingsun

Need some help i use 50mb live cd ! Installed and follow handbook here and i complete all levels and installed grub also after that i follow instruction how to configure grub i do and after reboot system is not up i get massage press any key to continue ! And i get errror massage that partition is exf2s ! Display is dirty and when i edit grub and type help i cant read help instructions and commands ! 

Is have way to fix this ? Or new installation again !

My Graphic card is nvidia FX-5600 

I use fdisk and make clear partition like is on handlebook ! Installation is only Gentoo, i dont have any other OS !Last edited by sleepingsun on Wed Jun 07, 2006 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elephant_hog

Maybe this will help.. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-460484-highlight-.html

I had a similar error ... I could not read the messages on the screen either... all is good now... Could you also give me the output of 

```

fdisk -l

```

boot off of your live cd and type in fdisk -l

Just to clarify, did you use the minimal installer? and what version?  ie. amd64, hppa, x86

----------

## Elephant_hog

P.S. If your subect is a little more descriptive of your problem you will get a lot more help quicker...

----------

## sleepingsun

I'm using x86 and partition is :

hda1   

start 1   end 13   blocks 104391  83 linux

hda2 

start 14 end 141  blocks 1028160   82 swap /solaris

hda 3

start 142  end 30515   blocks  243979155   83 linux

ERROR

Booting 'Gentoo Linux'

root (hd0,2)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

Error 15 file si not found

I folow all information in handle book !

----------

## Elephant_hog

Ok do this... booted off of your cd

```

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo

ls /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub

```

You should see a file called grub.conf

then do this and post output for me

```

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

You will probably get a output similar to this

```

default 0 

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,2) 

kerne. / kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramd$ initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r5
```

if that looks similar try changing (hd0,2) to (hd0,0) in both occurances...  Then try and boot from your hard drive.  

Also while you are booted from your cd and have /dev/hda1 mounted do this and post results...

```

ls /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

----------

## sleepingsun

I just played with grub and i succed to make it ! 

Working this way :

defaoult 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,9)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.16-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

I made it menuconfig --> than make 

after that i do it type command grub 

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0) 

and way like post to me with only changes hd0,0 ! 

Try also with 0,2 and didnt work and try with 0,0 and like i post it work ! 

Not work with hd0,2 

But now i have another problem 

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for shell

when i type /dev/hda or hda1 i get panic kernel ! But if type /dev/hda3 system booting i 

-get error fstab 24 line error, 

-nvidia kernel can't find and 

-*no loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)

-*error: problem starting needed services

-*netmount was not started

and i get to log and pass ! But i dont know how to fix this few errors ! 

Thanks for help i hope so that you know what to suggest me what to do i try alone but its difficult to me waiting for help ! 

Friendly

SleepingSun

----------

## Elephant_hog

Sorry I don't know the answer to your other questions...  Im glad you got your other problem fixed though...  Post another forum under the catigory installing gentoo with a new name describing your new problems, and someone will help you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

This part of your grub.conf is incomplete

```
kernel /boot/bzImage

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r6 
```

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

is whats needed to specify the root filesystem.

You do not need the initrd line, since you report it boots when you tell it /dev/hda3.

```
get error fstab 24 line error
```

indicates an error around line 24 in your /etc/fstab

```
nvidia kernel can't find
```

is probably becaue the nvidia kernel module is not yet installed.

```
no loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start) 
```

probably indicares you omitted 

```
emerge dhcpd
```

during the install.

You will need to boot the liveCD and follow the handbook filesystem mounting instructions to get into the chroot to be able to run

```
emerge dhcpd
```

 and use nano to fix the other things.

Do not use fdisk and do not make any filesystems.

----------

## sleepingsun

But i installed nvidia kernel 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge nvidia-kernel
> 
> emerge nvidia-glx
> 
> emerge nvidia-settings

 

Same i do it for the dhcp and setup like write in handle book and worked when i be on chroot mode !

If i made type command ifconfig i cant see eth0 and can do emerge becouse netmount is error and eth0 missing but all this thing is installed and worked in chroot mode after i reboot and up system on HDD this things stop to work !

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig ((use inetel 100+) modul (enamble dhcp) and other modules as i need it !)

make

reboot

and have same massage !

fstab error and netmount error ! I posted my fstab later to see what is wrong and help me !

Now i get error massage netmount error as i posted i looked on forum but found few threads but noone made it solution but topic is marked solved  :Sad: 

Thank you 

Friendly

SleepinSun

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig ((use inetel 100+) modul (enamble dhcp) and other modules as i need it !)

make

reboot 
```

Is not quite enough to use your new kernel.

This configures an compiles it but does not install it. you need to contine with the following steps before you reboot.

```
make modules_install

mount /boot      (only if its not already mounted)

cp arch/<your_arch>/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel_name_in_boot>
```

You fill in the bits in < > to be correct for you.

As a test, boot your install and do 

```
uname -a
```

The date/time shown is the compile time of therunning kernel.

If you are running your latest kernel, you can tell from this date/time.

You may find this post helpful.

----------

## sleepingsun

I do it what you told me but somehow i dont have installed eth0 ! its worked with chroot after i make it with grub and this things i have problem with et0 ! I installed network modul and Intel 100+ but somehow network card is not work i get error 

 *Quote:*   

> eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found 

 

How to install eth0 again !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sleepingsun,

Did the time/date in uname -a match you last kernel build time and date ?

If so, try following this post

----------

## sleepingsun

I uninstall DHCP, DHCPCD and with livecd i installed again reboot and work great now problem is solved ! 

Just go to play with Gentoo ! 

Thank you so much 

See ya "

----------

